# What is the meaning of your user name



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is that when I was 20 I purchase a 80 Z28 but could not afford to drive it,so there it sat for a few years,when I did drive it ,it was only in the summer,so 34 years later it still sits


View attachment 3281



Post away your name must have a story behind it


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Learn Hebrew and you will know


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ No relation to Hero-burger, right?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

gibor said:


> Learn Hebrew and you will know


Googled it: strong one?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

The Beatles song.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

We went to the Manitoulin island few years ago, loved it there, heard about Manitou, then read a book where Manitu meant god, monitor/media and money, so when selecting the username for money forum thought it was fitting: "money, too"


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Moneytoo said:


> Googled it: strong one?


kind of 



> The Beatles song.


didn't require explanation


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

My undergrad is in chemistry (hence Bunsen and Beaker) and my undergrad thesis revolved around atom transfer radical polymerization. I knew I didn't want to pursue chemistry as a career near the end of my undergrad and I pursued my MBA immediately afterwards.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Figured there is nothing special about me, or the way I make money. Anyone could do the same thing...

Not arrogant enough to think I know everything, didn't come from wealth, didn't have any special education, no secret abilities, no big paycheques...

If I can overcome being broke, injured, raise my kids, and what not, everyone else should be able to as well...so I'm just a guy, like everyone else.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

a headless nail.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^ haha thats clever

Same name I use on a lacrosse forum. 30second shot clock


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

what i'm not ...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I was wondering about that ... and if you should be called skinny-cat then? but fatcat sounds cuter...:biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Mine is that when I was 20 I purchase a 80 Z28 but could not afford to drive it,so there it sat for a few years,when I did drive it ,it was only in the summer,so 34 years later it still sits
> 
> View attachment 3281


 ... wow, in mint condition ... must worth a mint now too.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

fatcat said:


> what i'm not ...


Well done


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

My first career was a communications technician in the Navy. 6811 was my basic training course number, not easily forgotten as it was often used as cadence for the 5 mile jog we did every day (sometimes twice a day) for PT period. Unlike 1980z28, I seldom run anywhere after having lived through that forced fitness campaign, preferring hiking and biking.

The penny loafer avatar kind of goes with the old adage "take care of the pennies and the dollars will take care of themselves" (at least in my mind it does).


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

well, i was mainly referring to fact that i ain't rich ...

but yes, i agree on the exercise, i do yoga 5-6 days a week and ride my bike as much as i can

beav, right, skinnycat has no ring to it at all


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

6811 said:


> The penny loafer avatar kind of goes with the old adage "take care of the pennies and the dollars will take care of themselves" (at least in my mind it does).


That is why were are net worth over 1 million


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> That is why were are net worth over 1 million


Yup!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Well done
> 
> I run 5 to 10 km every day,rain,snow it will make you heart stronger ,for the time you will neeed it
> 
> ...


Wow! Well done! I'm 48 and all my physical activities until recently were playing one per week hockey and ping-pong in summer (we have table on backyard) ...about 6 months ago, when I noticed that weight is more 200 pounds, I start running 3-4 times per week...but 5km would be my personal best


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

gibor said:


> Wow! Well done! I'm 48 and all my physical activities until recently were playing one per week hockey and ping-pong in summer (we have table on backyard) ...about 6 months ago, when I noticed that weight is more 200 pounds, I start running 3-4 times per week...but 5km would be my personal best


Great


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I work as an Ag Pilot. Ag is short for Agricultural. Driver is slang for Pilot in my industry.

Ag Driver it is!


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

My name is simple nothing special, Im not old enough to have any amazing storys or jobs like some of you.

So being Canadian I say "eh" a lot fitting the stereotype and its just me and my name's cody, so eeehitscody it was.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Actually your name is pretty special - I thought it stood for your baby sis Eee-hitting-Cody (you) ... you had me fooled! :biggrin:


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm stressed all the time, so it's a bit of a mantra. The fox is Homer Simpson's spirit animal.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I like dogs and the new world is about tech, computers and internet so we have dogcom.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine's a portmanteau of the names of some video game characters.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine's pretty easy to discern- my primary investing base is index funds (although I currently hold 70% of my portfolio in equities, mostly tech) and the triple xxx I leave to your imagination... it's actually a reference to the Amsterdam coat of arms you see everywhere in that city, although I like the edgy ambiguity it conjures up. My first backpacking trip to the continent in my 20's started in Amsterdam, so it's always held a romantic place in my heart.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty straight-forward.

I'm a nerd who develops Microsoft .NET software using C# (pronounced "C sharp" like the musical note)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

dotnet_nerd said:


> Pretty straight-forward.


Mine, too.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My middle name and my street address number ,figure i wont forget either of these lol


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

marina628 said:


> My middle name and my street address number ,figure i wont forget either of these lol


Mine too, without the street number. Boring, like me.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

...what I do for a living. u/w is short for Underwriting.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Everyone knows Icelandic of course
My grandparents came to the Gimli (Mb) area in the early 1900s like all immigrants to better themselves and their part , of Iceland was badly hit by volcanic trouble at that time. My Father didn't speak English until he started school. The Vestur Islendingur (/western Icelanders) assimilated quickly into Manitoba but today we still show pride in our heritage---lots of Viking mischief, The Icelandic Festival every summer.

Have visited there 4 times and very easy to connect with the family tree, current population is only around 330,000. Good to know your roots!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

marina628 said:


> My middle name and my street address number ,figure i wont forget either of these lol





Davis said:


> Mine too, without the street number. Boring, like me.


Seems we're on the same, boring, page haha. Although I use Peter as my nickname with friends more than my real first name...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

peterk said:


> Seems we're on the same, boring, page haha. Although I use Peter as my nickname with friends more than my real first name...


It is the quiet ones you have to worry about


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was really, really itchy when I was 54.....found out about my underlying wheat allergy and am happily not itchy any more. It was terrible.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Guitar fanatic. I usually have nine guitars but I'm currently down to eight. I hope to remedy that soon. 17 at one time is my record.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Blogname. I was tired many years ago of not knowing enough about money management. I figured I needed to become my own financial advisor and planner. Thus, the saving and investing journey to financial freedom was born. 

Interesting reading this thread...where do all the user names come from...


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Retired from being a peasant.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Jim9guitars said:


> Guitar fanatic. I usually have nine guitars but I'm currently down to eight. I hope to remedy that soon. 17 at one time is my record.


Just bought a 1986 Corona plant '57 reissue Strat in Aztec gold- only one I've seen in that colour that year. Back up to 12 now after selling a bunch when I left Canada for few years. Sorry to hijack the thread..


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Islenska said:


> Everyone knows Icelandic of course
> My grandparents came to the Gimli (Mb) area in the early 1900s like all immigrants to better themselves and their part , of Iceland was badly hit by volcanic trouble at that time. My Father didn't speak English until he started school. The Vestur Islendingur (/western Icelanders) assimilated quickly into Manitoba but today we still show pride in our heritage---lots of Viking mischief, The Icelandic Festival every summer.
> 
> Have visited there 4 times and very easy to connect with the family tree, current population is only around 330,000. Good to know your roots!


Is that the Gimli of the "Gimly Glider" story? What a superb piece of flying that was


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm Sasquatch because I'm warm, fuzzy and absolutely irresistible to a female Sasquatch each:


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Does that mean you're single or just attracted to hairy women?


----------



## TK.61 (Mar 27, 2012)

peterk said:


> Seems we're on the same, boring, page haha. Although I use Peter as my nickname with friends more than my real first name...


Same boat here...Initials and favourite hockey number.


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

It's the first brand of computer monitor my parents had when I joined the online world in my early teens (1998ish?). Just the first word I saw when starting an e-mail address and online alias and it's what I use now because it's easy to remember.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Yes Sasquatch that is the Gimli Glider story, they just had an anniversary this summer (30 years???)

Apparently the jet flying out of Montreal was serviced but there was confusion over gallons/litres and thus over Manitoba no fuel left, so the pilot remembering the old Gimli airport made an emerg landing and all was well! At that time the runway was holding a stock car race and you can imagine the new entrant.

Give Gimli a visit, great spot on Lake Winnipeg, 11/2hours north of Winnipeg. The town's name comes from Norse mythology.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I do hate taxes but really more the waste and fraud I see our government spending our tax dollars on.

Must have been steamed about something the day I created my account here!


----------

